# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Famulatur auf den Philippinen

## Danny

Hallo allerseits!

Ich wrde gerne eine Famulatur auf den Philippinen in Angriff nehmen. Gibt es irgendjemanden, der schon als Famulant oder PJler dort war?

Wre fr Erfahrungsberichte, Organisation etc. sehr dankbar!!!

Gru, Danny  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Polski

Hi!

Wrde selber auch gerne auf den Philippinen oder evtl. auf Mauritius famulieren, falls Du Infos findest wrde ich mich ber eine Antwort freuen. Ich weiss, dass die Schwester eines alten Schulkumpels auf den Philippinen famuliert hat und total zufrieden war (habe auch die Photos gesehen und es sah schon klasse aus), aber ich kann leider weder ihn noch seine Schwester erreichen. Denke es lsst sich auch ohne Vorerfahrungen regeln?!
Schn warm wre es wenigstens.......

----------


## Danny

Hallo Polski!

Ich habe schon diverse Adressen erfragen knnen, habe aber leider selber auch von niemandem gehrt, der schon mal da war. Wrde schom gerne wissen wollen, was einem da im groben erwartet. Wre natrlich super, wenn Du Deinen Kumpel ausfindig machen knntest  :hmmm...: 
Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall am Ball!

Gru, Danny   ::-winky:

----------


## Nelio

Hallo Danny,

leider kann ich Dir zu Famulatur oder PJ auf den Philippinen nichts sagen, aber ich plane selber dort PJ zu machen. Hast Du mittlerweile darber etwas rausbekommen? Ich wre Dir fr jeden Tipp oder Kontakt zu jemandem, der schon da war, sehr dankbar.

Viele Gre
Nelio

----------

